# rb or rb pacu??!



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

hey i just recieved somered bellies, was just wondering the difference btwen rb and rb pacu's,, the only reaon i am skeptical is because the rb's i got hardly have teeth! but, who knows


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's plenty of 8" reds with hardly any teeth visible, so don't worry about that...

Pacu:









Redbellied Piranha:









Most noticable difference is that pacu's have weaker and smaller lower jaws and in general smaller heads.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If they are little guys the best way to tell is that pacu have an over-bite while piranha have an under-bite.


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

well, thanks for the replies, theres definitely an underbite and definitely looks like that redbelly pic! kickass


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aslo during baby or juvi age, spots on a Pacu and Piranha have different marking. Ill try and get a picture up to determine the difference with the two.


----------

